# Loud fan noice, then PC keeps restarting



## Pombatzis (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi. So i have a custom built PC i setup in june 2008 (intel i7-920, 6Gb DDR3 ram, 640GB SATA2, NVIDIA 250 GTS graphics card, 460W power supply on an MSI X58-pro motherboard, using windows 7 64-bit). My PC was wokrking just fine for 3 years, no hardware issues of any sort. 2 nights ago i installed a game that was quite demanding in graphics. before i played the game i was asked to update my graphics card (update released 24-10-2011), i played the game for about 10-15 minutes, the fan sounds were as usual a bit more intense as i was playing due to the graphics card. Then i shut my computer off. When i turned it up the following day i notice a really loud fan noise coming out kind of like the soud of a race car. despite the sound i let it enter the windows. Restarting the computer wouldn't help, so i tried to see inside the case which fan was making the noice. i think it was the fan on the side of the case. When i tried to start my computer back again it would make the loud noice, wouldn't boot at all and kept restarting after a few seconds. This never happened before can you help me fix this serious problem? Thanks!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

What motherboard are you using?
What brand is the 460W PSU? System is a bit under powered.
Has the inside of the PC been cleaned lately?


Perform the following steps:
-Remove the power from the system and open the case
-Remove the graphics card from the PC
-Clear the CMOS settings (removing the battery from the motherboard for a few minutes will suffice)
-Reseat the graphics card
If unsuccessful continue:
-Remove all RAM and test with one stick at a time
-Remove any PCI card installed (modem,nic,sound,etc)
-Disconnect drives (storage and optical)
-Inspect motherboard for damaged capacitors
-Test with another PSU


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Disable "Auto Restart".
This will allow you to see any Error Codes.

Prevent Automatic Restart after BSOD.In Windows XP.

Click on Start and then on Control Panel.
Control Panel double click to open System.
System Properties window click on the Advanced tab.
In the section labeled ‘Startup and Recovery’, click on the Settings button.
In the section labeled ‘System failure’, remove the checkmark from ‘Automatically restart’.
Click OK, OK to exit.

Vista & 7

Click on Start and then on Control Panel.
In the Control Panel double click to open System.
In the left panel under ‘Tasks’ click on Advanced system settings.
In the section labeled ‘Startup and Recovery’, click on the Settings button.
In the section labeled ‘System failure, remove the checkmark from ‘Automatically restart’.
Click Ok, OK to exit.


----------



## Pombatzis (Jun 1, 2009)

My motherboard is MSI X58-pro, the power supply is Coolermaster. i ve cleaned inside the case when i opened it today. Might take a while to try your steps but i ll let you know with my progress.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What is the Model Number of the 460W CoolerMaster? There are 3 460W Coolermaster PSU's ranging from poor quality to junk. The "best" is RS-460-ASAA-D3 but it only has two 18A 12V rails.
You should be at 650W with a good quality PSU for the GTS 250.


----------



## Pombatzis (Jun 1, 2009)

Tyree i noted that my PC now won't boot at all. I turn it up and after a few seconds, either it restarts, or continues to make the loud noise. My monitor (BenQ T221WA 22" TFT 5m/s) won't turn up either way. My PSU Model number: RS-460-PCAP-A3


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That PSU (RS-460-PCAP-A3) is made by AcBel Polytech -has two 18A 12V rails-is not 80+ certified.
I would suggest trying a good quality 650W minimum PSU.


----------



## Pombatzis (Jun 1, 2009)

I tried the steps you primarily suggested with no result. Instead of proceeding the second procedure, I unplugged the pin of the case fan that was making the noise. Now my computer boots up, without the annoying noise, and looks like it's working just fine. So what's the problem? the case fan or something on the PSU interacting with the fan. What should i do? Fix the fan, get new fan, what are your suggestions? Seems like a lesser problem now, good thing it wasn't a short on the motherboard or the video card.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Pombatzis :wave:

I would seem like the fan has developed a short-circuit and is dragging the PSU voltage down. Fans aren't readily repairable, for the few $$$'s/£££'s, it's easier/cheaper to just replace it :wink:


----------



## Pombatzis (Jun 1, 2009)

Everything back to normal i removed the case fan, opened it put some wd-40 in, put it back on and that was it. Appreciate the help.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Great news! :grin:

It might well happen again because WD40 tends to evaporate off, in which case a drip of very thin 'sewing-machine' oil is best, though '3-in-1' oil will do.


----------

